# Can't install Windows with Bootcamp/parallel on new Macbook



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

I just recently purchased a new macbook last week.

I first tried installing Windows via bootcamp, Everything worked fine until I inserted the XP disk and it started the installtion, after loading all the files it would tell me _.sys (different file every time) was missing or corrupt and I never got anywhere.

I then tried parallels and it got through 40% of the first install no problem, then stopped several times telling me a certain file was missing or something with options to retry or skip, retried everytime to finish installation, but after that after I get windows xp loading screen just got the Blue Screen of death and it crashed.

I don't think the problem is the disk since last week my HD crashed and I installed XP on my PC no problem. Disk is Windows XP Media Center OEM, 2 setup disks and one for SP2


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, Bootcamp does not support Media Center, which is why it doesn't work. And Media Center isn't listed as a supported guest OS for Parallels either, which would be why it fails too. The other thing for Bootcamp is that it has to be all on one disk, multi-disk installs will not work. I have never used Parallels, so I'm not sure it if requires one disk installs also.


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

I tried another win xp disk which is normal one and whenever I try to start setup now it tell sme some .sys file has failed to initialize and press any key to restart


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

And it is SP2 install, not upgrade?


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

It's not an upgrade, but don't think it is SP2, really old WinXp disk


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It has to be SP2 or greater to work. Here are the system requirements from Apple on Bootcamp.


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

The exact error is:

File vga.sys caused an unexpected error (512) at line 3159 in d:/nt/base/boot/setup/setup.c.

Press any key to continue

Not sure if it is SP2 or not, Have to check on windows but I'm assuming it is an old disk.


----------



## vectorizer (Nov 15, 2008)

Better use bootcamp or VMware fusion for mac


----------



## tdiede (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi I am now having the same problem. Trying to install XP professional service pack 2 (full) and I am getting "___.sys corrupted". What do I do? Were you able to solve the problem?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You have stuck the disk in the drive, then opened Bootcamp and run it, letting Bootcamp format the drive, copy setup files, and then reboot the Mac for you?


----------



## tdiede (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I've partitioned the Mac so that I have a BOOTCAMP HD. I run Bootcamp with the Windows XP 2002 SP2 CD inside, the computer restarts, starts loading files, but then comes up with ___.sys file is corrupted, or other such error messages. Sometimes it gets to the point of asking me which partition to choose, but not all of the times I've tried (about 6 times total now). I have no idea what I'm doing wrong... Is it possible that I have the wrong kind of Windows installation CD?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It is an install CD for new computers without an operating system, not an upgrade or OE restore CD?


----------



## vectorizer (Nov 15, 2008)

use bootcamp to partition windows, --> Insert WXPSP2 cd --> bottcamp will reboot your mac, --> It'll load windows setup --> select bootcamp partition and FORMAT it NTFS (Installation will continue..)


----------



## tdiede (Feb 15, 2009)

It's the full CD for new PC's. Definitely not an upgrade. (My only concern is that it says PC's, but I believe Bootcamp is sufficient...)

I'll try re-partitioning the harddrive.

Thanks guys.


----------

